

Screaming Architecture - healsdata
http://blog.8thlight.com/uncle-bob/2011/09/30/Screaming-Architecture.html

======
rickenharp
I am currently working on getting a better understanding of OOP basics, since
I learned most of my web programming on the job, starting way back in 96, and
not in some university course. But every time I read some of the newer Uncle
Bob stuff I am more confused instead of less. It's always some grandiose and
general stuff about how we are doing it wrong, but without any really
actionable advice. It's all well and good to tell people "do it without a
framework first", but some actual examples would go a long way in getting
people to actually do it this way.

